# fried canned potatoes.



## jamesngalveston (Aug 16, 2013)

i just did this and they were good..here is the drill

drain whole canned potatoes
coat in flour 
dip in milk and egg mixture
dip in bread crumbs
fry till there brown
drain...eat like a pig...they were really good.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2013)

James, is that pan fry or deep fry?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 17, 2013)

sorry , i deep fried them.....


----------



## sjo (Aug 19, 2013)

Dip them in ranch dressing or cheese or your favorite dressing.
Scott


----------



## Arne (Aug 22, 2013)

LOL, I can hear the arteries clogging from here. But they sound really good. Arne.


----------



## Tess (Aug 22, 2013)

Iv done this camping. Not the flour or deep fried but I sliced them up and pan fried them in oil. Surprisingly good fried potato's


----------

